# Can I use DE around/in my goathouse?



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello! I am new to this forum and a new mom to three baby Nigerian Dwarf goats! I built them a goathouse (I went a little crazy but they love it!). My problem is flies! The flies have moved in to their goathouse! Will DE (diatomaceous earth) help with the flies in their house? Should I sprinkle it around the floor and mix it in with the straw that's on the floor?

Also, I feed them hay, sweet feed with loose minerals mixed in, and a little tray of baking soda, all free choice. Is this bad? I had researched and researched and was told that was a good set up, but now I've been reading that they may not need all that? I have to girls and one wether. They are 4 months old. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take away the baking soda. You can sprinkle the DE but it may not do much.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok, thank you! Do you have any other suggestions for the flies?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Fly strips. They are ugly but they really do work.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Yep! I'll try them! They're everywhere and I can't stand it! Thank you!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So you're feeding sweet feed free choice? How old are they?

Read this article on the baking soda:
http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat

Minerals should be free choice independent of grain. They will eat what they need.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes, sweet feed free choice, with the loose minerals mixed in. Is that bad? They are four months old.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, when you say "grain", does that mean the sweet feed? Sorry, but I really am just starting out and trying to figure out what I need to feed these little guys to keep them healthy. They have a small pastures that they can forage on and I provide them hay free choice in hay feeders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. They mean the sweet feed. I wouldn't feed the sweet feed free choice. Maybe give them each a cup a day.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Like Karen said, they shouldn't get sweet feed or any other grain free choice. Are they boys or girls or some of both? If you have wethers, you should read up on urinary calculi.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

4 month old Nigerians, 1 wether, 2 does, okay here's what I would do and feed. 

I would buy several fly traps, they do work but they stink when they fill up. Also get a hold of Arbico organics and get on a fly predator program. They have a website. 

For feed, Nigerians in no way need sweet feed at all. They need a lower protein food than most breeds. 
I would give them free choice grass hay plus free choice alfalfa pellets daily. Never more alfalfa pellets than 1 lb each though. That is what they should be eating as adults. They should each get 1/2 cup of whole oats twice a day top dressed with 1 tablespoon Calf Manna and a tiny sprinkle of black oil sunflower seeds (about a teaspoon).

Minerals should be free choice to use as they need them. Your wether should have a sea salt rock near the water tank to help prevent urinary stones.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also, when you get rid of the sweet feed, you will notice a marked improved as far as your fly problem. The molasses in it, and the feed the goats drop attracts them.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you so much!!! Ok, so what is Calf Manna? I can pick up some alfalfa pellets and whole oats tomorrow (I already have the BOSS) So, with the alfalfa pellets and oats mix, if they should get one pound each of pellets and half cup of oats a day, does that mean I can put three pounds of pellets out in one pail and 1.5 cup of oats mix out and just plan on each of them eating what they need? Sorry, I really don't mean to sound like an idiot, just trying to figure out what my routine needs to be. Also, does the salt block have to be sea salt?


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Calf Manna is a high protein whey based pellet made by Manna Pro. There are also generic brands such as Animax made by Purina. Just ask your feed store for Calf Manna or the generic equivalent. They will know what it is. It is quite expensive but, it goes a long way. 
Regular Calf Manna you can find in 10 lb. bags sometimes. 

Yes, as long as there is enough trough room for them, they could all be fed in a group.

The salt rock should be a Redmond Sea Salt rock (usually in the horse aisle) it looks like a pink rock or a cobalt block (bright blue salt block)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Those fly predators work well. I get mine from Arbico.

I use fly paper of varying sizes. I use the big, long rolls in the stalls, the smaller ones in the barn. 

Baking soda is not needed, as hay and other dry roughage provides natural buffering. Baking soda will neutralize the acid in the urine that will help prevent urinary calculi in your boys.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

If you do decide to use DE, make sure it's food grade ... NOT swimming pool grade.
camooweal


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I would buy several fly traps, they do work but they stink when they fill up. Also get a hold of Arbico organics and get on a fly predator program. They have a website.


We do the same, and although these do not get every fly, they sure make a huge difference. We use them around the goats, horses and chickens.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Keeping the pen dry will help with flies too. Make sure to clean out corners well! I noticed the flies would hatch out of manure left in the corners of my stall. I also put down lime after cleaning and then cover with fresh shavings.

The fly strips are the best!

Avoid traps that have attractants in them. Those made my fly problem worse.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------

